# تامل فى اية من الكتاب المقدس



## volapola (21 أكتوبر 2012)

* 
سمعتم  أنه قيل: تحب قريبك وتُبغض عدوك.  وأما أنا فأقول لكم: أحبوا أعداءكم  باركوا لاعنيكم. أحسنوا إلى إلى مُبغضيكم، وصلوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم  ويطردونكم(مت 43:5، 44)

*دعونا نعترف أن محبة الأعداء أمر غريب  تمامًا على طبيعتنا البشرية، بل إن الانتقام من أحب الأشياء إلى القلب  البشري.  ولا يوجد دين في العالم يَحُض الناس على أن يحبوا أعداءهم، فهذا  ضد طبيعة البشر وضد طبيعة الأمور، لكن على العكس من ذلك، نجد التحريض على  الانتقام من الأعداء لكي تُشفى الصدور المليئة بالغل. 

حتى جاء المسيح، وسمعنا عجبًا يوم قال لسامعيه في موعظة الجبل: «أحبوا  أعداءكم، باركوا لاعنيكم، أحسنوا إلى مُبغضيكم، وصلوا لأجل الذين يسيئون  إليكم ويطردونكم».. ويا لها من كلمات ذهبية، ويا له من مستوى راقٍ ما طمح  إليه البشر يومًا.  إنها الروح المسيحية الحقّة كما عبَّر عنه له كل المجد. 
* لكن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

لا شك أن ظاهرة العنف التي تجتاح العالم في هذه الأيام، وخاصة بلاد الشرق  الأوسط، ظاهرة تدعو إلى التأمل. فلقد أصبح الإنسان يقتل أخيه الإنسان بشكل  لم يحدث من قبل، في أقدم العصور تخلفاً. فالقتل اليوم ليس لأجل قضية ولا  يوجه ضد أعداء، بل القتل يتم لشهوة القتل، ويوجه ضد أناس لا علاقة لهم  بقضايا، كراكبي طائرة أو سفينة أو مشاة في شارع أو مرتادين في مقهى. وقد  يوجه ضد إنسان ينتمي إلى فكر معين أو جنس معين أو وطن معين، دون أن تكون له  مواقف تستدعي القتل. فهو يقتل لمجرد الانتماء، وهو ما يسمى بالقتل على  الهوية.
وقد اعتقد بعض الناس ان موقف المسيحية من العنف أخذ عليها لا لها. فلقد ظن الكثيرون أن الضعف الذي  تبديه المسيحية في تعاليمها، لا يصلح في مقاومة العنف الذي يكتوى العالم  بناره اليوم، وإن كان البعض يطلقون على هذا الضعف تسامياً - تأدباً منهم -  بقولهم إن سمو تعاليم المسيحية لا تصلح في مجتمعات اليوم.

تامل جيدا القول و تعالى نتعمق فية .......

لكن المتأمل جيداً في كلمات المسيح التي فيها يتعرض لظاهرة العنف، لا  يجد فيها أي مسحة من الضعف، بل يكتشف فيها قوة غير عادية لنزع بذور  الانتقام من داخل الإنسان، وعلاج العنف بصورة مثلى. ودعونا نقرأ ما قاله  المسيح: سمعتم أنه قيل عين بعين وسن بسن. وأما أنا فأقول لكم لا تقاوموا  الشر، بل من لطمك على خدك الأيمن فحول له الآخر أيضاً. ومن أراد أن يخاصمك  ويأخذ ثوبك، فاترك له الرداء أيضاً. ومن سخرك ميلاً واحداً فأذهب معه  اثنين. من سألك فأعطه. ومن أراد أن يقترض منك فلا ترده. سمعتم أنه قيل تحب  قريبك وتبغض عدوك. أما أنا فأقول لكم أحبوا أعدائكم. باركوا لاعنيكم.  أحسنوا إلى مبغضيكم. وصلوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم ويطردونكم.
المسيح  هنا يقول إن التجاء شخص ما إلى العنف لتوفير احتياجاته أو فرض آرائه ليس  من الإنسانية في شيء، ولا يلجأ إنسان إلى العنف ألا تحت ضغوط اجتماعية  ونفسية واقتصادية رهيبة. فبدلاً من أن تدين الضارب وتضربه أي تعاقبه، وبهذا  تنتهي المشكلة ظاهرياً، سواء بردعه أو بمنعه عن الضرب غصباً فمن الأصوب،  أن تعالج ظاهرة العنف ذاتها، وذلك بأن تمتص الضربة الأولى. فالذي يلجأ  للضرب أو الاغتصاب أو تسخير الآخرين، يحتاج إلى عطف لأنه يتصرف بدون عقل  كحيوان، ويحتاج إلى من يمتص غضبه ثم يعالجه بعد ذلك. إن امتصاص الضربة  الأولى ينزع بذور الانتقام من دواخلنا، ويدعونا للتفكير في احتياجات من  يلجأ إلى العنف، سواء احتياجه للثقافة أو للعمل أو للمال. ولذلك يقول  المسيح: (من سألك فأعطه). ولم يوضح ماذا سأل وما الذي تعطيه له. إن المسيح  يقول (أعطه) ما ترى أنه في حاجة إليه، ربما احتياجه لا إلى ثوب بل إلى  إحساس بالأمان... وربما إحتياجه لا إلى ضرب أو تسخير، بل إلى حب وانفتاح  وعطاء ذات.

إن مقابلة العنف بالعنف لن يحل المشكلة، بل يزيدها تعقيداً. والمسيح يقول  بدلاً من أن ترد بالضرب وتعفي نفسك من المسئولية، فكر في احتياجات من يلجأ  للعنف، إن الذي يريد أن يخاصمك ويأخذ ثوبك، أترك له الرداء أيضاً، لأن  دفاعك عن الثوب هو دفاع عن فكر خاطئ أو موقف خاطئ للمجتمع ولك تجاه هذا  الشخص. وهذا الموقف الخاطئ هو الذي دفع هذا الإنسان لأن يعتدي عليك ويأخذ  ثوبك. لذلك عليك أن تعطيه الثوب والرداء ليهدأ، ويكون هذا اعترافاً منك  بخطأ موقفك كشخص وشريك لخطأ مجتمع. ثم عليك أن تهدأ وتقيم حواراً مع نفسك  للإجابة على عدة أسئلة هامة جداً: لماذا خاصمني؟! لماذا أراد ثوبي؟ لماذا  لجأ للعنف لتحقيق هذا؟!


*كيف يصل الإنسان إلى هذا المستوى من النضج؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


* 1- أن يثق الإنسان المؤمن بذاته وبسلطانه*

*
 2-  نحتاج أن نصير «شركاء الطبيعة الإلهية


3 - نحقق الهدف من وجودنا في وسط المجتمع الذي نعيش فيه

4 - **نضيق الفارق بين ما نفكر فيه وما نمارسه



*
(سمعتم أنه قيل عين بعين وسن بسن، أما أنا فأقول لكم لا تقاوموا الشر،  بل من لطمك... لكي تكونوا أبناء أبيكم الذي في السموات، فإنه يشرق شمسه على  الأشرار والصالحين، ويمطر على الأبرار والظالمين).
إن عدم مقاومة  الشر وامتصاص نوبة العنف، لا يقدم عليها إلا إنسان واثق بذاته واثق  بسلطانه، فهو ابن لأب يشرق على الجميع مهما كان موقفهم منه، ويمطر ‘على  الكل دون تمييز. والثقة بالذات والسلطان ترفع المؤمن فوق القانون الطبيعي.  والسمو فوق القانون يأتي نتيجة الثقة والإحساس بالسلطان.
فلكي نحقق  الهدف من هذه الوصايا علينا أن نضيق الفارق بين ما نفكر فيه وما نمارسه. إن  الفكر هو (لا تقاوموا الشر)، والممارسة هي كيف نحقق هذا رغم الاحتكاك  البدني والعنف المادي والنفسي. وما ذكره يسوع من إدارة الخد وترك الرداء  مجرد أمثلة، وعلينا نحن في عصرنا الحديث، الذي لا يوجد فيه رداء أو تسخير،  أن نترجم (لا تقاوموا الشر) الترجمة المناسبة، في مواجهة الشرور العصرية،  كالضغط النفسي وضغط الإعلام والحرمان من وظيفة أو ترقية...
وليس  الغرض فقط أن نرتفع نحن كبشر ونسمو بعدم مقاومة الشر، بل أن نقضي على الشر  بصورة إيجابية واضحة، ويتم ذلك بعدم المقاومة. فالهدف هو محاربة الشر  والقضاء عليه بصورة يومية ومتكررة.
إن الطريق العادي الذي يسلكه  الإنسان عندما يعتدي عليه هو الانتقام. فاللطم يقابله تلقائياً لطمة مضادة.  وهكذا. لكن المسيح هنا يقول لا تسير في الطريق العادي الذي يسير فيه كل  البشر. فإن كنت تريد أن تطهر ذاتك من الانتقام خذ الطريق المضاد؛ لا  تقاوم.. حول الآخر.. اذهب معه اثنين... أعط ولا ترد أحداً.. إنه الطريق  المضاد للانتقام الشخصي... إنه تدريب روحي ونفسي لتغيير شخصياتنا والسمو  بها. إن المسيح يدرب أتباعه هنا لتكون لهم نظرة جديدة للحياة، والأشخاص لكي  تتطور شخصياتهم، ويقتلعوا جذور الانتقام من قلوبهم، الذي هو في الأصل  اتجاه غريزي حيواني.
هل لنا طموح للوصول للكمال؟ إذاً لنتدرب على كيف  نحب أعدائنا، وكيف نحقق الهدف من وجودنا في وسط المجتمع الذي نعيش فيه،  وكيف نصلح أنفسنا والآخرين دون اهتزاز للثقة بالنفس، دون إحساس بالضعف.  فنحن نقوم بهذا من موقع قوة وسلطان، وفهم وإدراك، ومشاعر وأحاسيس.

إنه مستوى لا نستطيع أن نصل إليه  بأنفسنا، بل نحتاج إلى طبيعة جديدة، هي طبيعة الله.  نحتاج أن نصير «شركاء  الطبيعة الإلهية» حتى يمكننا أن نتمثل بالله كأولاد أحباء. 

وماذا يفعل الله أبونا السماوي؟ إنه يُحسن إلى الجميع على حد سواء، حتى إلى  أولئك الذين به يكفرون.  إنه يُشرق شمسه، ويُرسل أمطاره دون اعتبار لموقف  البشر منه أو من عطاياه، ودون النظر إلى استحقاقهم، وليس كما نفعل نحن عادة  حين تتوقف محبتنا، ويتوقف عطاؤنا على موقف الناس منا، وعلى محبتهم  وتقديرهم لنا. 

لكن عطاء الله لا يقف عند هذا الحد، بل إنه أرسل ابنه الوحيد لكي يعلن لنا  محبته «لأنه ونحن بعد خطاة مات المسيح لأجلنا.. ونحن أعداء» (رو 8:5، 10).  فلا عداوتنا ولا جهلنا حالا دون محبته لنا. 





منقول:smi106:

*






*


----------



## amgd beshara (21 أكتوبر 2012)

تأمل رائع volapolaالرب يبارك حياتك و خدمتك


----------



## اليعازر (21 أكتوبر 2012)

تأمل روعة

ربنا يبارك مجهوداتك.

.


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 أكتوبر 2012)

بجد تأمل فوق الروعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك و يعوض تعب محبتك 
و يفرح قلبك دايما


----------



## volapola (21 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا لارائكم و تقيمكم شكرا جدا


----------



## مين الصح (21 أكتوبر 2012)

موضوع جميل وكلمات تكتب بحروف من نور


----------



## كلدانية (21 أكتوبر 2012)

موضوع جميل جدااا
ربنا يبارك​


----------

